
Ask HN: Do you use CSS Resets? - jmstfv
If you do, then which one? If you don&#x27;t and have a reason for that, then explain, please.
======
andrewmcwatters
I think CSS resets are a bit of a relic. At best these days you need
normalization, but full resets are definitely outdated. Wildcard resets are
cheap hacks which are debatably useful.

These days I keep my CSS limited to intentionally styled elements. If I find
an inconsistency that's a vendor style outside of the realm of my design, I'd
rather not add additional bytes to squash it unless it's critical or impinges
on the overall design.

I try not to worry about micromanaging pixels.

